# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno)

## ricardo_mvicente

Somos una empresa que cuenta con maquinaria para la obtención de chala picada para el ganado 
vacuno, estamos establecidos en la zona de Cañete, en la zona de Compradores Bajos. Contamos con 
chala picada en dos modalidades. 
Chala verde Picada.
Chala seca Picada. 
Se cuenta con transporte a disposición. Para mayor seguridad e información seria conveniente que los interesados acudan al lugar de la Empresa.  
Para mayor información comunicarse al Celular: 992995929.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS Artículo: Canadá espera impulsar venta de ganado bovino a Perú al haber obtenido permiso de ingreso Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

----------


## jjporta

Hola estimado Ricardo:
Aun tienes la posibilidad de tener CHALA VERDE PICADA ? 
Saludos y gracias

----------


## JULIO RODAS

Tengo Chala lista para cosechar en Olmos, a los interesados favor de comunicarse a los siguientes números: Jorge Ramírez 974918653, Julio Rodas 976220415 ó a Mariela Ramírez 949141504

----------

